# Escaped Inmate Captured in Virgin Islands



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

CHARLOTTE AMALIE, U.S. Virgin Islands -- 
A convicted burglar who escaped from a St. Croix prison with two other inmates has been captured in the U.S. Virgin Islands.
Police spokeswoman Melody Rames says Derrick Fredericks was caught on a beach Saturday after a 14-day search.
She said Sunday that a 19-year-old friend of Fredericks will be likely be charged with harboring and concealing a fugitive.
One of the other escaped convicts died after police shot him in the leg. The third was captured shortly after the Sept. 20 breakout from the Golden Grove Adult Correctional Facility.
Last week, the islands' attorney general ordered 100 inmates moved to lockups on the U.S. mainland because of security concerns raised by the escape.








Wire service


----------

